# Let your geek flag fly!



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

We all have embarrassing hobbies or interests. Even when we reach age where we accept these things, there's still a little voice advising us that -- were these things to get out -- we'd never be allowed at the Cool Kids Table. But, sharing is liberating...

My name is Michelle and I am a Geek!

I am a devoted Buffy fan. I have the box sets. I read the comic books. I hang out at Whedonesque.com. I follow the people on Twitter. I've occasionally had dreams that I was in that world.

I have extremely geeky musical interests. Putting my iPod on shuffle gives the following results:

1. A folk version of How Great Thou Art.

2. Sandy from Grease as performed by John Barrowman

3. Crazy Love, Poco

4. In Your Eyes, Peter Gabriel. (But that's not geeky, but awesome! )

5. Bad Horse from Dr. Horrible's Sing A Long Blog.

_Bad Horse
Bad Horse
Bad Horse
Bad Horse

He rides across the nation
The thoroughbred of sin
He got the application
You just sent in

It needs evaluation
So let the games begin
A heinous crime, a show of force
A murder would be nice of course

Bad Horse
Bad Horse
Bad Horse
He's Bad

The Evil League of Evil
Is watching so beware
The grade that you receive
Will be your last we swear

So make the Bad Horse gleeful
Or he'll make you his mare&#8230;.

Get/You're saddled up
There's no recourse
It's Hi-Ho Silver
Signed Bad Horse _

Not to mention:

_(Reprise)
He saw the operation
You tried to pull today
But your humiliation means he still votes "Neigh"
And now assassination is just the only way

There will be blood
It might be yours
So go kill someone
Signed Bad Horse _

There was a Star Trek: TNG phase, but I think the statute of limitations is up on that. There was also a John Denver phase about 7.5 years ago. The Manilow thing comes and goes. When I worked at the shelter, and a dog was named Lola, I'd sing her Copacabana. Sometimes, when no one else was around, I'd sing them inspirational Disney songs -- get them psyched for adoption hours.

I like funny or happy pajamas -- clouds, penguins, sock monkeys...

I can't get into a TV show without researching it. I also like general trivia to the point that a friend once referred to me as Cliff Clavin, but -- in my defense -- that reference doesn't put her in the hippest light either.

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely not.  I still live in hopes of sitting at the Cool Kids Table.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

HaHaHa.....man you're brave!

I will admit to collecting disney pins [I have over 800]


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I love Looney Tunes....I have six DVD box sets of the cartoons that include things like interviews with the directors and audio commentary on some of the cartoons by an "expert".  I have a hardback art book about Bugs Bunny, and another book that lists name, plot, release date, director, etc., for every Looney Tune.  And as it happens just days ago I ordered a book about the Tweety Pie and Sylvester cartoons, but it isn't here yet (DTB, not available on Kindle--In fact, it is out of print even in DTB).  There's an autobiography of Chuck Jones, director of many of the cartoons I'll get eventually.

I have gazillions of geeky books, but that isn't even worth commenting on in this place.

I once sat for about an hour in the hot Mojave sun waiting for a lizard to move so I could get the "right" photograph.

That should be enough to get me banned from The Cool Table for life.  Of course, I always disdained sitting at The Cool Table anyway....Or at least so I would've insisted!

ADDED LATER:  I was going to avoid mentioning it, as it is just too easy, but I am still obligated to say there is NOBODY as cool as Mr. Spock!!!!  Any table he sits at becomes The REAL Cool Table.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I had N2XENA on my license plate... then RENFAIR... and now JIRAIYA.  Do I count?  I am a GameMaster for a text-based RPG set in Ancient Greece.  I prefer the original Star Trek but wouldn't call myself a Trekkie.  I attended the SoCal. Xenafest and bid way too much money on a painting of Gabrielle in her Indiana Jones get up and a Lyre Lyre CD signed by Joseph LoDuca in an auction.  I also had to make sure to get a book signed by Robert Trebor (Salmoneus).  I also loved Buffy, but Xena was my favorite and I went out of my way to get the show on DVD years before it was released mainstream.

I love anime and manga and frequently attend anime conventions but have not cosplayed yet despite my love of dressing up for Renaissance Faires which I not only enjoy going to but used to work the Virginia/West Virginia circuit of.  I've never table topped but I've LARPed a couple times and actually helped a friend create world maps for some LARPing system he was making at the time.  To me it was just another Renaissance Festival but with foam swords.  I <3 WoW and am a huge lore nut.  My license plate frame has said "I'd rather be on auto-follow." for about 8 years now.  I have been known to listen to The Lion King soundtrack really loud in my car and I have a crystal Eeyore that was way too expensive for me to buy.  I am a huge Anglophile and love Monty Python.

Here's my Zune shuffle... I think the 5th selection not only qualifies me for the thread but also means I need to go in and tag it as spoken word.

Spamalot - Act 2 Finale
Fireflight - Brand New Day
Mediaeval Baebes - The Coventry Carol
Within Temptation - Aquarius
Professor David J. Schenker - Lecture 5 on Homer's Odyssey Book IV


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm watching Babylon 5 right now.  Is that geeky enough to get me at the geek table?

I watched act 1 of Dr. Horrible last night after catching up with Dollhouse.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You didn't even need to write anything in your post to qualify, scarlet.  I think your avatar says it all


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm a moderator at PHPBuilder.com and my blog is titled "PHP Musings." 'Nuff said?

If that's not enough, I once watched all 3 extended version DVDs (6 DVDs total) of the Lord of the Rings trilogy in one 24-hour period.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> You didn't even need to write anything in your post to qualify, scarlet. I think your avatar says it all


Yeah, okay, good point....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I also like general trivia to the point that a friend once referred to me as Cliff Clavin, but -- in my defense -- that reference doesn't put her in the hippest light either.


Are you implying that liking _Cheers_ is somehow un-hip?? Bite your tongue! 

I've never in my life sat at The Cool Table, but after about age 14 that didn't bother me anymore. I'll proudly (well, _almost_) admit to belting out ABBA tunes in the shower, and occasionally even Taco's _Puttin' On the Ritz_... and I own it on LP, too. (Possibly non-geeky but Just Wrong is the fact that I'll also sing Ave Maria at the top of my lungs in the shower.) Geeky books -- well, as THC said, that would hardly be noticed here. The most obvious unhip thing about me is probably that I don't have an i-anything, wouldn't know a Wii from a GPS by looking, own exactly one DVD, don't currently own a functional TV, and haven't used my microwave for its intended purpose in over 15 years (I use it for storage space).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> admit to belting out ABBA tunes in the shower


What's geeky about that? You mean there are people who don't do that?!?!?! Now THOSE people are weird!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I love anime and manga and frequently attend anime conventions but have not cosplayed yet despite my love of dressing up for Renaissance Faires which I not only enjoy going to but used to work the Virginia/West Virginia circuit of.


... including the Maryland RenFair?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> What's geeky about that? You mean there are people who don't do that?!?!?! Now THOSE people are weird!!!!!


I should point out that I did that _before _the current revival.... still have the old tapes and LPs from the 70s...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I've never in my life sat at The Cool Table, . . .


A geek -- unlike a nerd -- might be able to sit at a Cool Table and, if not completely fit in, at least be able to cope with it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I went to one in Maryland once, but didn't work it.  We were more there trying to decide if it was worth lugging everything up there.  The one I keep wanting to get to is the one in North Carolina.  The Virginia ones are okay and the Maryland one was really fun, but I've heard amazing things about the NC fair.  It's been years since I've made it to any of them though


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A geek -- unlike a nerd -- might be able to sit at a Cool Table and, *if not completely fit in, at least be able to cope with it. *


Sometimes I think that last part sounds like what I do pretty much everywhere...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I went to one in Maryland once, but didn't work it. We were more there trying to decide if it was worth lugging everything up there. The one I keep wanting to get to is the one in North Carolina. The Virginia ones are okay and the Maryland one was really fun, but I've heard amazing things about the NC fair. It's been years since I've made it to any of them though


Ah, ok. A friend used to work the MD one, for years -- thought you might know each other -- but maybe unlikely if you just visited that one.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Unless they tended to come down to Virginia probably not.  Hard to say since it's such a small community, though I hardly knew anyone by name.  I'd need descriptions, I'm horrid with names


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I should point out that I did that _before _the current revival.... still have the old tapes and LPs from the 70s...


Same comment about everyone applies! Except that I just have LPs, no cassette tapes. All my cassette tapes got eaten by the player by 1985 or thereabouts.....


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I have seen every episode of Star Trek ever made - all 700 plus hours, I have the Limited Edition U.S.S Enterprise NCC 1701 Hallmark ornament from 1991, I went to a Star Trek convention in the early 90's, I am a licensed Amateur Radio Operater, that is KB7UEN or Kilo Bravo Seven Uniform Echo November, I am into Geocaching, anything technology related, I surfed a geek dating web site for hours one night, REPO NAN should have won an Emmy the year it was released, I like anything science orientated.  do all these things make me a geek?  I am sure otherwise I am completely normal?

Gene


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I love Buffy! I have all the seasons, plus Angel. I also have Firefly, and Charmed, and Stargate (and the Atlantis spinoff). Hubby and I are working on BSG right now. We really need to go out more. This weekend we had a movie marathon...although I don't know if watching Saw 1-5 makes us geeks or not. I hate to even admit it, but I used to play D&D in high school. Although, it was great way to meet nice guys! I'm still friends with my Dungeon master (who runs online campains now). I love the Ren Faire! I still want to decorate a room in my house with Dragons and Faries. I own a sword...and I know how to use it. And no, it's not a fencing foil, it's a Damascus broadsword. I also have bamboo practice swords so I don't get rusty. 
In my head right now I am trying to design a Geek Flag.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I used to study and play Go, (which is _better _than chess). I rarely play now, but I'm starting to teach my son.

Lately I'm planning on building a vacuum tube headphone amp and finishing my Masters in Electrical Engineering.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

lmao geek flag!

I recently called in sick so I can finish my (backlog!!) crateful of anime (bleach, fullmetal alchemist, tears to tiara, naruto). unfortunately it piled up again 

I have got a whole bunch of anime related music on my iphone, not to mention another truckload worth of anime on my iphone so i can complete my backlog.

my kindle screensavers have wow related themes in them... and i quitted 9 months ago. and then i decided that i NEED to have a pandaren pet, so i reactivated my WoW account - and have been reading up new Ice Crown Citadel's strats (dear god)

I have been playing Lineage 2 and Aion... and Counterstrike 1.6 and Counterstrike source. I have asked my "brother-in-law" for his email so I can "frag" him in CSS ever since I discovered he plays them. 

I guess, in total, I have been gaming on pc platform since 2003. I have been gaming on anything since... 1985/1986, neo geo? i think. can't remember. I still have the very first SONIC THE HEDGEHOG! and it's still the first game I had look for to indicate if a game shop is any good. Don't even know why ~.~

I have a couple of colleague's computers home to fix them.. or attempt to anyways....

I am clamouring to watch Torchwood on friday.....

I watched Avatar, and was thinking of the anime of the same name... and was more inclined to talk about the graphics and CG... T_T

I have Inuyasha soft toys, Bleach soft toys, a Naruto frog purse (YES! but it got stolen the other day T_T)

my iphone is also filled with various lecture podcasts - from nursing, to programming for the iphone, to biology lectures, to japanese/spanish/german classes. 

I have an insane need to correct spelling, even if it's my boss's, if i see it misspelt on signs/letters/notices....


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Absolutely not. I still live in hopes of sitting at the Cool Kids Table.


Dream the impossible dream! 

I can add ABBA songs to my transgressions.

We're working on West Wing right now.

In my twenties, I would occasionally call in so that I could stay home and play video games.

Okay, there was a WOW phase.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

wow.  Fessing up to my geek-like qualities a few years ago was a very liberating experience and I'm glad to see Michelle living up to her full geeky potential.

I'm a Star Trek Geek.  I've never been to a con but I read the books and I've seen every episode and movie and will argue Canon and non-Canon arcana with the best of them .... 

Actually, I'm a big ole Sci-Fi geek in general and have read it for almost 40 years now.  I would love to emigrate to Mars.

I love God Games when I play video games - Civilization, Europa Universalis, Spore ... although I'm currently playing around with Sims 3.

In High School, I was also a Band ***, a Drama queer, a New Waver and I graduated 4th in my class ....


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh gosh, geekdom is my entire life.

For a while in high school I was utterly obsessed with anime (I still read manga online). I have been to two anime conventions, and cosplayed for one of them (Matsumoto Rangiku from Bleach).

I play Dungeons and Dragons regularly, and have since 2004. I have (sorta, and not very well) DM'ed a game or two.

I read primarily fantasy novels (Dragonlance are my favorites).

I am eagerly awaiting the Harry Potter section of Universal's Islands of Adventure.

I played WoW for the last few years, and for a few months I raided every day of the week except for one. I have been top dps in my guild back in Burning Crusade, and currently have a well-geared paladin tank. I am currently taking a break to get back into reading and enjoying other things in life. (God help me when Cataclysm comes out.)

I have written anime fanfiction.

I have been working (off and on) on a fantasy novel since 2002/2003ish (sophomore in high school).

I own all of the Lord of the Rings extended editions, and held a Lord of the Rings-athon with some friends. It started at 8am and finished around 7pm.

I am guilty of owning the Dr. Horrible soundtrack and singing to it in the car... loudly.

I could go on....


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The more I read this thread, the more confessions I have to make.

Love Sims 3! Although, with its issues, playing is often frustrating.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> The more I read this thread, the more confessions I have to make.


It does tend to remind us of things best forgotten. 

The WOW posts reminded me of that I still have an entire 1 1/2" army sitting in a box somewhere.  Display-quality painting, too, not just quick-and-dirty for gaming. I should dig those out and sell 'em.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have the entire Dr Horrible soundtrack on my ipod

I am a Harry Potter geek...my license plate is OBLIVI8

I am a Highlander fan, go to Highlander conventions, have all the DVD sets, have met the cast, been on cruises with the cast and still meet up with loads of friends made through Highlander: The Series.  I am even a published Highlander fanfic author (as in, an actual print copy that is for sale!) I have a son named after a character and one of my dogs was named for a character on the show.

I have always been a big fan of Star Trek.  Seen all the original series, most of The Next Generation but not the others. 

I helped run an alternate Pass set in Anne McCaffery's Pern.  We had 4 active Weyrs and I was Weyrleader in one and numerous other personas in the others.  My favorite  was a green rider...R'uadh.  Wait, no...it was my bronze Werylingmaster, S'faer and Tabonth....no, maybe it was Briana and Cobharth...who I had to kill off when Anne got a bee in her bonnet and yanked all blues and browns away from female riders.  Cobharth just didn't work as a green.  Sadly, our Pass faded when my main buddy passed away in real life.  Once the Weyrleadership broke apart, no way to keep the Pass going.  We had a great 5 year run and had a fun time at Weyrfest at Dragon*Con a few times. 

I customize and collect My Little Pony.  Yes, little plastic horses.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

RavenclawPrefect said:


> I have always been a big fan of Star Trek. Seen all the original series, most of The Next Generation but not the others.


I once MC'ed an online Star Trek geek-off between two guys arguing over who was the bigger Trekkie. It covered TOS, TNG, DS9, Voyager and the movies. I think I had more fun coming up with the questions than having the actual game.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, y'all are my kind of people. 

I'm a big sci-fi/fantasy fan, love anime/manga, have collected comics in the past although I don't actively collect anymore, and I worship at the feet of Joss Whedon. (Glad to see so many Dr. Horrible fans here!) I play WoW and raid four nights a week. My non-WoW gaming time is mostly spent on RPGs. I absolutely adored Dragon Age: Origins and plan to buy all the DLC. 

I read (and have been known to write) fanfiction. I have a permanent account on LJ and over half my friends list is comprised of various fandom communities. 

Sometimes I read Wikipedia, just for fun.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Asphodel said:


> Sometimes I read Wikipedia, just for fun.


Right, but then you end up clicking another link, and another one, and another... and your whole day is shot.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I have both been geeks all of our lives. Currently for DH some top categories are, in no particular order: fantasy, history, anime, animation, cartoons, computer games, eclectic music, and model railroading. For me: SF, science, eclectic music, computer games, and origami. Of the over two dozen bookcases in the house, 8 are overflowing with SF and fantasy hardcover books. (The paperback books are currently in boxes.)

Combining one or more of the above is always a plus. (Dork Towers anyone?) Recently at an origami convention, during after-hours folding (usually 10 pm-3 am), I was at a table with fellow geeks. One person, Charles Esseltine, was showing some others how to fold one of his space ship models (I do not remember if it was Star Trek or Star Wars). Discussion topics included most of the standard geek topics, often with rapid changes in topic (Monty Python to LOTR to computers to ...). On the other side of the table I told of buying a used library book in London several years ago. Nearly hysterical laughter resulted. (OK, the laughter was for various events surrounding the purchase.  I am the proud owner of an autographed copy of _Battlefield Earth_ that I saw autographed in July 1989,after L. Ron Hubbard died the second time.  The book resides next to _The Leaky Establishment_, autographed just a few minutes earlier , by David Langford.) Geeks have more fun!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While "the meek shall inherit the Earth," the geek shall make it work.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Asphodel said:


> Sometimes I read Wikipedia, just for fun.


Me too!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Asphodel said:


> Sometimes I read Wikipedia, just for fun.





MichelleR said:


> Right, but then you end up clicking another link, and another one, and another... and your whole day is shot.





scarlet said:


> Me too!


Me three! (Or is it four?) I also read the dictionary for fun.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm....ok.

When I was 8 I started playing D & D at the Griffon and met Gary Gygax. I actively played until about 6 years ago. I met my husband through a D & D game that was principally made up of friends from the local Ren Faire playtrons.

I was a devoted Dr. Who fan and never missed an episode until the seriese lapsed here in the US. I have recently gotten hooked again and spent a portion of my Christmas vacation catching up by streaming them from NetFlix. I also have a box of DVDs of older episodes presented to me from my Dad recently.

I currently own the following game consoles: SNES, N64, Wii, Nintendo DS, PS2, PS3 (2 of them, after all we need one on each floor), Xbox and Xbox 360.
I have owned the following: NES, Gameboy, Lynx, 3DO, Atarii, Vic20, TRS80, Commodor64.

I played Everquest for more years than I care to admit and I am an active WoW player.

My father had one of the largest anime collection in the state.

I have seen Peter, Paul and Mary in concert and loved it.

And I think I will stop there....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I was a devoted Dr. Who fan and never missed an episode until the seriese lapsed here in the US. I have recently gotten hooked again and spent a portion of my Christmas vacation catching up by streaming them from NetFlix. I also have a box of DVDs of older episodes presented to me from my Dad recently.


Torchwood?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Torchwood?


I am getting ready to try that one. I loved Jack! It is on my streamling list from NetFlix since I saw they have a few seasons out there. Right now I am out of time to do that due to school and work but it is on my next list.

~looks guilty~ I did sit down and watch all of season 6 of NCIS last weekend though...so perhpas it is not that far away. The only challenge is that occasionally streaming from NetFlix interfers with my DH's WoW playing and it makes him cranky.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I am getting ready to try that one. I loved Jack! It is on my streamling list from NetFlix since I saw they have a few seasons out there. Right now I am out of time to do that due to school and work but it is on my next list.
> 
> ~looks guilty~ I did sit down and watch all of season 6 of NCIS last weekend though...so perhpas it is not that far away. The only challenge is that occasionally streaming from NetFlix interfers with my DH's WoW playing and it makes him cranky.


One of the Dr. Who season's fits in between the 2 seasons of Torchwood, so it might get a bit confusing to watch the Who's without watching Torchwood.

And eventually you will understand my t-shirt that says... "I'd rather be Weevil hunting with Ianto."


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I once MC'ed an online Star Trek geek-off between two guys arguing over who was the bigger Trekkie. It covered TOS, TNG, DS9, Voyager and the movies. I think I had more fun coming up with the questions than having the actual game.


LMAO,that's awesome.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've entered theater geekdom because I read this thread title and start singing "Let your freak flag fly" from Shrek the Musical.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

anivyl said:


> lmao geek flag!
> 
> my kindle screensavers have wow related themes in them... and i quitted 9 months ago. and then i decided that i NEED to have a pandaren pet, so i reactivated my WoW account - and have been reading up new Ice Crown Citadel's strats (dear god)
> 
> ...


I too have the Naruto frog purse. As soon as I saw it I had to have it. And I am currently living Ice Crown Citadel strats and am actually going to go bang my head against Rotface tonight for the third week in a row. Lovely name I know... he also has an ugly puppy named Precious and is apparently the creation of some mad scientist who sounds just like Professor Farnsworth in Futurama. What server are you on? And Torchwood? What? Is there new Torchwood Friday?

Anyone having not seen Torchwood yet, it's a great show so do it! And yeesh, way more WoWers here than I thought. I'm on Feathermoon and have been for... more years than I care to admit. My rogue almost made it to Grand Marshal if you want any indication of how bad it was for a while... at the same time as I raided MC and BWL. The only reason I didn't make GM (I got Marshal) was because my computer exploded and I was out of the running for a week. A week out of that race meant about 3 more months of work so I moved on ><


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Gaming...yeah, I do that too. I am totally into RPG's, but I have been fortunate enough to stay clear of WOW, although it is tempting. I have had a Pogo account for years now...7 I think, and I am a total badge hound. My mini right now looks kind of like a character from Avatar. I am still trying to perfect it, but there isn't really an outfit that works...
BTW, my screen name on Pogo is PrncssRndm13, so if anyone is over there too, you can add me to your friends list! LOL


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

What happened to fullmetal alchemist characters after they crossed into the alternate universe?  Did the series continue?  Also, I can't remember the name of the series where the people of Japan were cyber modified by choice.  There was also this team of law enforcement agents who dealt with whatever came up in Japan related to cyber crime or high tech crime.  Finally does Cowboy Bebop count as geeky?

Gene


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

> What happened to fullmetal alchemist characters after they crossed into the alternate universe? Did the series continue? Also, I can't remember the name of the series where the people of Japan were cyber modified by choice. There was also this team of law enforcement agents who dealt with whatever came up in Japan related to cyber crime or high tech crime. Finally does Cowboy Bebop count as geeky?
> 
> Gene


It's been awhile since I watched Fullmetal Alchemist so my memory is hazy but there was a movie that took place after the series and it showed what happened to everyone. The more recent Fullmetal series is a reboot of the whole thing that is more closely aligned to the manga.

Are you referring to Ghost In The Shell?

And Cowboy Bebop is both cool and geeky.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It probably counts as seriously un-hip that I have no clue what anything in the previous two posts means...


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a huge geek.  I truly believe Joss Whedon is a genius and love and own everything he's ever done (including Toy Story, of course!) -- I'm extremely bummed that Dollhouse is ending (2nd to last episode EVER airs tonight), and I'm currently working my way through Buffy for the 4th or 5th time (at least).  I'm just about to start season 4, and I'm thinking about alternating between Angel & Buffy for the rest of the seasons just to maintain exact continuity.

As soon as I finish Buffy/Angel, I'm upgrading my Netflix account for a month or so and plow through Battlestar Galactica -- I'm a little behind on that one, I'm embarrassed to say...

Also, I absolutely love tech and gadgets, and I'm in the process of starting my own video podcast (you'll all be the first to know when it's up and available on iTunes -- look for it by the end of the month!), strongly urged by my friends and family.  I love listening to podcasts, especially tech podcasts, and right now I'm actually watching CNET's The Real Deal podcast on my Roku while I work (from home -- lovely!).

And, I'm a grammar/copyediting geek.  Typos make me cringe and actually keep me out of stores and restaurants if they have typos on their signs.

I'd say that covers me in a nutshell.  

Megan


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MeganW said:


> I'm a huge geek. I truly believe Joss Whedon is a genius and love and own everything he's ever done (including Toy Story, of course!) -- I'm extremely bummed that Dollhouse is ending (2nd to last episode EVER airs tonight), and I'm currently working my way through Buffy for the 4th or 5th time (at least). I'm just about to start season 4, and I'm thinking about alternating between Angel & Buffy for the rest of the seasons just to maintain exact continuity.
> 
> As soon as I finish Buffy/Angel, I'm upgrading my Netflix account for a month or so and plow through Battlestar Galactica -- I'm a little behind on that one, I'm embarrassed to say...
> 
> ...


Another Dollhouse fan. Megan, did you


Spoiler



completely freak out when you saw Boyd was the head of Rossum?


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm a geek with a side order of dweeb.  i do or used to collect things like animal figurines, stuffed animals (the toy kind)  star trek, star wars, lord of the rings things and sea shells.  can't wait for the upcoming the hobbit remake. 

like all sorts of gadgets, the kindle being one of them.  spend more money on kindle accessories than was spent buying the kindle. like designing my own custom kindle skins. 

still like gilligan's island and the original flintstones.  still my favorite cartoon episodes are bugs bunny barber of seville and the singing frog.  

too many more to list.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy cow, Scarlet!  I sure did!!  I 'bout fell off the couch!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I want to be a Whedon. Not only is Joss cool, but so are his brothers. And his sister-in-law, Maurissa Tancharoen.

Here's Jed and Maurissa singing about fast food while not sober:


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I think just reading books puts us pretty squarely in the geek column.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ There is that...

....


scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when you saw Boyd was the head of Rossum?


No idea who this is, but for me it was another opportunity for a geek-moment.... did anyone else immediately have a mental image of the line "Rossem.... Rossem is the world!" ?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Um, spoiler?!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaaack!  Sorry...  fixed it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I think just reading books puts us pretty squarely in the geek column.


That's pretty lame. Book reading should put everyone in the "Cool" column.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I too have the Naruto frog purse. As soon as I saw it I had to have it. And I am currently living Ice Crown Citadel strats and am actually going to go bang my head against Rotface tonight for the third week in a row. Lovely name I know... he also has an ugly puppy named Precious and is apparently the creation of some mad scientist who sounds just like Professor Farnsworth in Futurama. What server are you on? And Torchwood? What? Is there new Torchwood Friday?
> 
> Anyone having not seen Torchwood yet, it's a great show so do it! And yeesh, way more WoWers here than I thought. I'm on Feathermoon and have been for... more years than I care to admit. My rogue almost made it to Grand Marshal if you want any indication of how bad it was for a while... at the same time as I raided MC and BWL. The only reason I didn't make GM (I got Marshal) was because my computer exploded and I was out of the running for a week. A week out of that race meant about 3 more months of work so I moved on ><


I am currently on Thaurissan and Saurfang and.... Kil'jaeden (Ally). I have been playing wow for about 2 years when I quitted and just got started back on it I guess. I was quite miffed when wow first came out because it wasn't quite what I expected compared to the Korean Lineage 2 that I was playing - and I was waiting for wow for 2 years by then. nevertheless, I can't shake off how strategic it is, and I like the team play that they encourage. I am still playing Aion though... and I work evening shifts so raid times are currently non-existent.

In Australia, there's the Torchwood: Children of the Earth running on Fridays at the moment.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Gosh, I've never sat at the Cool table.    I don't know if Geek applies to being just different, but I definitely am different because I can't find a single woman that has the interests that I do.  I love to read....always have, funny, I don't work with one single woman that does.  (can you  believe that?).  That's not really different though, but here are my other interests:  I'm a history buff and love to read and watch and go to anything having to do with history, especially civil war....American Indian...Old west, etc.  I love to collect old things, especially old American coins that are now out of circulation, such as silver dollars, buffalo nickels, that sort of thing and have a big wooden box of them.  I love old bottles, you know, old glass bottles that were in use BEFORE the cans and plastic and have a good selection of them.  I love to camp....though that has now evolved into camping in an RV, I love to ride motorcycles and have my license.  Even though I don't have my own anymore (ride on back with my husband), I have had 4 in my recent past.  I'm a quite, introvert in person, and a huge extrovert online.  I'm not a girlie girl and don't have any talent in cooking (though I cook to live), sewing, or anything like that.  So, with all that mixed in, I say I'm pretty different....do ya think?    Now you find me a person with all THAT mixed in and I'll be surprised.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a collection of every DareDevil comic - uptodate.
And both of the resin statues - red costume and original (yellow/brown).

Started computer coding in '59 (yeah while in high school -long story).
Still write although mostly in Java.
Taught Microprogramming in the 70s - and if you don't know-you probably don't want to.
Used  to lecture with Grace Hopper a lot - and adored her (again showing my age).

My wife and I managed to embarrass our youngest child by being diehard fans of X-files and Buffy. (She was the only kid at school whose parents watched more faithfully than she did).

Thought Firefly was great.
And am going to miss Sara Conner Chronicles.

While living in England in the mid 70s got really hooked on Fawlty Towers and The Good Life.

Have been reading SciFi since at least 12 and devoured everything the library had - Andre Norton, Heinlein, Asimov, Clarke, Bradbury, etc.

But I really like your lists....I have never been much of an online gamer - stopped way back.
In the middle of the night those of us who had access to networked DEC10 systems (think MIT project MAC) used to crank up DECWARS - kind of a space wars without the graphics.  Adventure with real mahem.  So you got blasted as soon as you logged on.  But like online chess, you had to keep everything in your mind......kinda hard to explain.  This was in the early days of ARPA - the university version of DARPA.

Just sayin......


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

150 geek folks on Twitter -- well, famous ones. 

[URL=http://www.wired]http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/01/150-geeky-media-people-you-should-be-following-on-twitter/[/url]


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> 150 geek folks on Twitter -- well, famous ones.
> 
> [URL=http://www.wired]http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/01/150-geeky-media-people-you-should-be-following-on-twitter/[/url]


Ooh, that's awesome! Be sure to click on the "100 Geeks You Should Be Following on Twitter" link, too.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Used to lecture with Grace Hopper a lot - and adored her (again showing my age).


There's a name I only know from the programming school I went to in the early 1980's. She was a legend in the business. I studied COBOL and Assembler. Now I couldn't read or write that stuff at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I once met Admiral Hopper.  She came and gave a talk at my college bout computers.  Discussed the first bug and gave us all "nanoseconds".  Also one of the things she told is is "it's easier to get forgiven than it is to get permission."    I really wish I'd had more time to get to know her.  She's why I joined the Navy.  Impressive woman, but relatively tiny -- now I realize who Hetty on NCIS Los Angeles reminds me of!

I also met Admiral Rickover. . . .no burning desire to get to know him any better, however.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My favorite anime consist of full metal alchemist (poster hanging on door), fruits basket, and vampire knight. Also LOVE nana (anime and live movie)

Favorite manga: general love shoujo especially CLAMP. Also love Alice 19th, sakura cardcaptor (own it in English, Japanese, and the English/Japanese versions [meaning some have both langauges]). Own naruto #1-22 in japanese. Love nana. At one point had subscriptions to shonin jump and shoujo beat.

Own all DVD seasons of Eureka, supernatual, and firefly.

Was VP of high school Japanese club for most of high school.

My dream pet would be a real pikachu!

I try to frequent the local anime convention every year (only made it twice)

hmmm must ponder other geeky confessions

oh yeah. I rock out to miley Cyrus songs when I think no one is home.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Also own and read 31 star wars books by my freshman yr of high school


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I once met Admiral Hopper. She came and gave a talk at my college bout computers.


I saw her (was too wimpy to go up and say hi and shake her hand afterwards) the same way. And William Shatner also came out and gave a talk at my school about the same time, though so many geeks have met him at Trek conventions that having met him is more of a membership card than a claim to fame.

I did get to sit in Madame Curie's office chair at the Radium Institute (they call it something else now) in Paris. That's probably my most impressive geek "personal connection", even though she'd been dead for sixty or so years when I did it (I visited her grave site (mausoleum?) on the same trip).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm setting up to vermicompost.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermicompost


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I'm setting up to vermicompost.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermicompost


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also met Admiral Rickover. . . .no burning desire to get to know him any better, however.


He was not a likable man but the nuclear Navy would have been very different without him.

[quote author=President Richard M. Nixon when awarding Admiral Rickover's fourth star in 1973]
I don't mean to suggest...that he is a man who is without controversy. He speaks his mind. Sometimes he has rivals who disagree with him; sometimes they are right, and he is the first to admit that sometimes he might be wrong. But the greatness of the American military service, and particularly the greatness of the Navy, is symbolized in this ceremony today, because this man, who is controversial, this man, who comes up with unorthodox ideas, did not become submerged by the bureaucracy, because once genius is submerged by bureaucracy, a nation is doomed to mediocrity.[/quote]

Has anyone read this?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I'm setting up to vermicompost.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermicompost


You must've been reading the Weird Kindle Books thread! If this makes no sense to you, check out reply #98 there (on New Year's Day).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15647.75.html


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You must've been reading the Weird Kindle Books thread! If this makes no sense to you, check out reply #98 there (on New Year's Day).
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15647.75.html


Nah, I missed that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> He was not a likable man but the nuclear Navy would have been very different without him.


I confess I found the anecdote about not salting food prior to tasting rather appealing in its no-excuses rationality... and I think I would have liked the guy, from what I've read about him.



Jeff said:


> Has anyone read this?


I haven't, but it looks like a possible birthday present for DD's dad... can anyone share a review of this book? A good read, or not?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I haven't, but it looks like a possible birthday present for DD's dad... can anyone share a review of this book? A good read, or not?


I asked because the subject matter is very interesting but according to the Amazon reviews the author injects too much of his own liberal political views. I'm not willing to spend $25.00 for a book that I'll ultimately throw in the trash.

Back on topic (sort of) - Admiral Hyman Rickover was one of the world's ultimate geeks. From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: "If a man is dumb," said a Chicago friend [of Rickover], "Rickover thinks he ought to be dead."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Back on topic (sort of) - Admiral Hyman Rickover was one of the world's ultimate geeks. From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: "If a man is dumb," said a Chicago friend [of Rickover], "Rickover thinks he ought to be dead."


That might be a _tad _extreme.... although there are moments when the concept of sending people to the moon to _stay_ is very appealing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> although there are moments when the concept of sending people to the moon to _stay_ is very appealing.


The real question is, with or without a spacesuit?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> He was not a likable man but the nuclear Navy would have been very different without him.
> 
> Has anyone read this?


I haven't read it, but there are used copies available for about $4.00 after shipping. I'd go for it if it interests you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I haven't read it, but there are used copies available for about $4.00 after shipping. I'd go for it if it interests you.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The real question is, with or without a spacesuit?


Ha! There speaks a fellow curmudgeon...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ha! There speaks a fellow curmudgeon...


Snark ALERT!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm a huge geek, too, and have many of the same geeky traits as you all have shared. (I have too many to mention.  I think I can say with complete confidence that MeganW gets her extreme geekiness from me. Her dad's not the least bit geeky.)

I'm proud to be a geek and a nerd, although I'm fairly old to be described as such. Gotta go play Super Mario for Wii.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

CNN has helpfully assembled the top ten geek anthems for us:

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/03/10/geek.anthems/index.html?hpt=Sbin

In truth I've only heard about 2/3 of them, but that just proves the others must be worth finding and listening to!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm surprised.  I have 6 of them in my music collection - one of which is on LP.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I'm geeky, I listen to music like Harry and the Potters, read fanfiction and have named a good portion of our dogs after Star Wars (Chewbacca der Hund, Princess Leia, Darth Heeler) and married a geek.  He loves Star Wars the org, owns all the seasons for DS9, is an IT guy who likes to war drive and tell me how computer stuff works.  The Boss is screwed, she has no chance of not being geeky.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I should point out that I did that _before _the current revival.... still have the old tapes and LPs from the 70s...


Grew up with ABBA!!! Love them. Choice karaoke since elementary school


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Me three! (Or is it four?) I also read the dictionary for fun.


what's fun is reading an medical dictionary that included illustrations with BFF that has weak stomach.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> what's fun is reading an medical dictionary that included illustrations with BFF that has weak stomach.


  Isn't it, though. 
My mother switched careers in her 50's and took classes related to sports medicine... of course starting with anatomy classes... her class regularly went out to lunch together, and she'd order the fried chicken and then_ analyze_ it, pointing out to everyone that this was such-and-such a muscle and this was the so-and-so tendon, and oh look here's a bit of cartilage.... and she couldn't understand why they all turned green and didn't finish their lunch.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Harry Potter... to say I'm obsessed is a gross understatement! I can pretty well recite the first three books... not quite word for word but paraphrase of every paragraph...

I can solve a Rubics cube (not peeling the stickers off)

I have read Lord of the Rings, multiple times

My favorite movie is still Lion King, and I cant wait for Toy Story 3!

Yeah... I think I may fall into the slightly geek-ish category, and proud of it!​


----------

